# From Dubai to Melbourne - anyone out there?



## sharmah (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey, I moved to Melbourne 3 years ago with my husband from Dubai (lived there all my life).

Am looking for anyone who has done the same. It would be lovely to catch up.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi,

We live in UAE and hold an Australian PR. We visited Melbourne in April 2012.

We found everything to be so different. Things are expensive as well. Also shops / malls closing at 6 PM was another shocker. We felt it to be depressing!. Compare it with Dubai ... at 6pm the day is just half way through!

I was just wondering how is your experience there? In your opinion which place is better at the end of the day?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi there, Sharmah and Deluxans,
We are from Dubai as well, but just applied for 175 and waiting for allocation. By the meantime, since you guys have been settled there in MEL, tell me something honestly...
Do you like MEL or prefer Dubai? What things do you find great here in Dubai which cannot be compared at all in MEL and the same vice versa ? Jobwise, tension wise, familywise, shopping, Cars, taxes, freedom, pets, beaches, Attitudes & complexes (as we face with the arabs here) 
govt problems / easy or difficult as in here. 
I really appreciate your advice for the above as it would really really really help us in getting to know more, BUT definetely no turning back. We have applied and will definetely move there  Just want to know what to expect and what not to .. 
Thanks and regards
Raj


----------



## FireBlade (May 7, 2012)

dexulans said:


> Hi,
> 
> We live in UAE and hold an Australian PR. We visited Melbourne in April 2012.
> 
> ...


Both lives are different and good/bad in their own way, it’s hard to compare oranges with apples 

End of the day it comes to personal choice & priorities. I have lived in Asia, Europe, Dubai and soon moving to Melbourne ... no doubt life in ME & Asia are very dynamic with late night activities (typical of warmer places) as compared to Europe, Australia etc. but for sure Australia would offer things which Dubai won’t

May be you didn’t live in Europe so Oz experience was a shocker to you?


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey I'm living in dxb since over a year now, moving to Melbourne in September.....
Don't know what's in store for me.....but I'm looking forward to the new way of life....
I'm currently waiting for my visa to come through, got a job offer, waiting and watching.

Dubai life is great, made loads of friends, did a load of stuff, closer to home, great food, and it's very INDIAN in a lot of ways.....
It is perfect home away from home offering best of both worlds....


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Dubai is one of the best places I ever lived in. I'm interested to know the differences between life in Dubai and life in Australia


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hi there, Sharmah and Deluxans,
> We are from Dubai as well, but just applied for 175 and waiting for allocation. By the meantime, since you guys have been settled there in MEL, tell me something honestly...
> Do you like MEL or prefer Dubai? What things do you find great here in Dubai which cannot be compared at all in MEL and the same vice versa ? Jobwise, tension wise, familywise, shopping, Cars, taxes, freedom, pets, beaches, Attitudes & complexes (as we face with the arabs here)
> govt problems / easy or difficult as in here.
> ...


Amraj ... I still live is UAE. I visited Australia just to fulfill the requirement of first entry before a specific date.

Job-wise: I work in Oil and Gas. Over the last 8 months, I am not able to find something very attractive. Don't know the work culture there. People tell me it's relaxed but not as much as Middle East

Tension- Its something to give and never to take 

Shopping: Expensive - Expensive - Expensive

Cars: 1.5 times of UAE Price. Petrol 3.5 times of UAE price.

Taxes: 30 to 40% but good benefits from Govt.

Freedom, Pets, Beaches: Excellent

Attitudes & complexes: Its your call and depends upon the person.

Govt: I assume very nice.

Family: Excellent 

The great thing about Dubai is you never feel abroad. The great thing about Australia is that the life is realistic there. Much lesser class divide than India or Middle East.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Dubai is one of the best places I ever lived in. I'm interested to know the differences between life in Dubai and life in Australia


Hi Unixguy, UAE despite of being very modern, is very eastern. Australia is same as west. You will find numerous posts on web detailing the differences.

All I saw during my stay there is that you find people from everywhere in the world living there. And of course you find food from all over the world.


----------



## Naom (Feb 4, 2012)

at least shops are open on Sundays 

after being in Europe for 8 years, going to the grocery store on a Sunday is such a relief 

However 


dexulans said:


> Hi,
> 
> We live in UAE and hold an Australian PR. We visited Melbourne in April 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi Every one.

I have lived in Dubai for 7 years and enjoyed every bit of it, what I dislike about Dubai is there is no outdoor life and for 8 months temperatures are above 43+


and I want my kid to grow up in a nice climate with lots of outdoor activities and hence leaving for Sydney on Sept 5TH. Hope all goes well.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

dexulans said:


> Amraj ... I still live is UAE. I visited Australia just to fulfill the requirement of first entry before a specific date.
> 
> Job-wise: I work in Oil and Gas. Over the last 8 months, I am not able to find something very attractive. Don't know the work culture there. People tell me it's relaxed but not as much as Middle East
> 
> ...


Hei deluxan, 
thanks for the tip mate... really appreciate it.. so once u get hold of a good job, u will move in permanently.. right?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

sriikanth said:


> Hi Every one.
> 
> I have lived in Dubai for 7 years and enjoyed every bit of it, what I dislike about Dubai is there is no outdoor life and for 8 months temperatures are above 43+
> 
> ...


I agree with you srikanth  thats excatly what everyone needs...


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi guys. I recently received my Victoria state sponsorship and my wife and I are expecting to move to Melbourne from Dubai by next year. Can you recommend a good cargo service from Dubai to Oz? Which stuff were you able to bring with you? I've been checking online Australian electronic stores and it seems that gadgets here are much cheaper and more updated.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## FireBlade (May 7, 2012)

metaform said:


> Hi guys. I recently received my Victoria state sponsorship and my wife and I are expecting to move to Melbourne from Dubai by next year. Can you recommend a good cargo service from Dubai to Oz? Which stuff were you able to bring with you? I've been checking online Australian electronic stores and it seems that gadgets here are much cheaper and more updated.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Electronics are cheaper in Dubai you mean compared to Oz? Can you please share these websites? ... I have to get a new TV so need to finalize it. I am more inclined to get the TV over there due to warranty, most TVs sold in Dubai don't come with international warranty

I am moving to Melbourne in Oct'12, my company is arranging the the move of all my household, I can share this info once I have it. Furniture is expensive over there in Oz, so do get what you can from here. 

May be someone from the forum can suggest what else is good to bring along to Oz?


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Re: Comparison between Dubai and Oz

For starters, unless you're an Emirati, everything in Dubai is temporary. All those nightlife and fancy cars and dining out will end when you reach that point that you can no longer work and the country has no use for you anymore. I'm 30. I'm enjoying the lifestyle here but at the end of the day, I need a place on which to settle down and raise a family.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

FireBlade said:


> Electronics are cheaper in Dubai you mean compared to Oz? Can you please share these websites? ... I have to get a new TV so need to finalize it. I am more inclined to get the TV over there due to warranty, most TVs sold in Dubai don't come with international warranty


I've been checking out JB Hi Fi - Buy Cheap TVs, Computers, Laptops, iPads, iPhones, Mobile Phones, Home Theatre, Music, Movies, Musical Instruments, Games & Game Consoles. and Great deals on Apple ipods, laptops, notebooks, 3D TV, LCD and Plasma | Dick Smith Online Shopping. They are carrying non-famous brands (or at least ones I'm not familiar with). Samsung TVs are at least 1000 dirhams more expensive. The must be more electronic shops there that sell good brands at reasonable price.


----------



## FireBlade (May 7, 2012)

metaform said:


> I've been checking out JB Hi Fi - Buy Cheap TVs, Computers, Laptops, iPads, iPhones, Mobile Phones, Home Theatre, Music, Movies, Musical Instruments, Games & Game Consoles. and Great deals on Apple ipods, laptops, notebooks, 3D TV, LCD and Plasma | Dick Smith Online Shopping. They are carrying non-famous brands (or at least ones I'm not familiar with). Samsung TVs are at least 1000 dirhams more expensive. The must be more electronic shops there that sell good brands at reasonable price.


Thanks for the links, I'll check them out


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey i am probably going to be moving to melbourne in October....
Could someone let me know the below....

I will be brining in only essentials from Dubai, clothes etc, electronics I will sell here and buy new in Melbourne.
Which is the best cargo company to send my goods thru to Australia.....any packaging tips or things to keep in mind.

Are there any restricted items which one can list out, which will not be allowed to enter Australia.....typically food items I guess.

I'm of the opinion that I should just get my clothes....and buy kitchen, home furniture etc once I'm there....any advice?

I've tried to keep things very limited in Dubai and have been disposing off things as and when not needed.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> Hey i am probably going to be moving to melbourne in October....
> Could someone let me know the below....
> 
> I will be brining in only essentials from Dubai, clothes etc, electronics I will sell here and buy new in Melbourne.
> ...


Australia takes the Quarantine very seriously and any biological material is subject to inspection (Can be expensive and time consuming) before it can be allowed into Australia.

Examples of biological materials (or things containing it) could be Wood, Seeds, Plants, Food, Vacuum Cleaner Bag, Mattress etc etc etc. 

I would personally carry as less as possible and buy things there.

After the cost of transportation / quarantine inspection and treatment fees / damages in transit / lost warranties I am not sure if its worth all these issues to ship everything to Australia.

For more info on Quarantine visit www (.) daff (.) gov (.) au/aqis/travel


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hei deluxan,
> thanks for the tip mate... really appreciate it.. so once u get hold of a good job, u will move in permanently.. right?


Yes I would move eventually but at the moment I am not planning to move immediately.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

sriikanth said:


> Hi Every one.
> 
> I have lived in Dubai for 7 years and enjoyed every bit of it, what I dislike about Dubai is there is no outdoor life and for 8 months temperatures are above 43+
> 
> ...


All the best for your move. Have you already found a job or will find once you arrive there?


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

FireBlade said:


> Electronics are cheaper in Dubai you mean compared to Oz? Can you please share these websites? ... I have to get a new TV so need to finalize it. I am more inclined to get the TV over there due to warranty, most TVs sold in Dubai don't come with international warranty
> 
> I am moving to Melbourne in Oct'12, my company is arranging the the move of all my household, I can share this info once I have it. Furniture is expensive over there in Oz, so do get what you can from here.
> 
> May be someone from the forum can suggest what else is good to bring along to Oz?


I visited IKEA in Melbourne and compared some of the item prices 1 on 1 and found that the stuff is on average 30% more expensive than the UAE prices.

I think the cost of shipping, quarantine fees and damages during the transit would be more than this 30%

I don't know what I would do at the end but at the moment I would not want to carry stuff all the way to Australia. I would prefer new things which would last for the coming years.

What do you think about it?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hei Deluxan,

Do u think that there are furnished apartments for rent out there in Melbourne? 
Raj


----------



## FireBlade (May 7, 2012)

dexulans said:


> I visited IKEA in Melbourne and compared some of the item prices 1 on 1 and found that the stuff is on average 30% more expensive than the UAE prices.
> 
> I think the cost of shipping, quarantine fees and damages during the transit would be more than this 30%
> 
> ...


My company is paying for the complete move so I am taking every single item from my home; even got some new furniture and getting some new stuff. This is all in anticipation of stuff being more expensive in Oz and also keeping/buying the stuff which we like. We have done quite some moves globally so we have quite a bit of experience on moving countries 

Probably I would only leave to get a new TV over there, due to warranty issue, despite its being bit expensive in OZ


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Saw all of the comments shared by various members and thought me should also share something.. I was there in Aus for about 20 days in Jan 12 and inspite it was summer time i found weather really good and majorly that inspired me to apply for the PR. As mentioned by Srikanth, really my Son is also missing all outdoor activities.. he is only good in gadgets... 

I have applied for ACS on 29th June and awaiting for the results, just saw my application status and it mentions the assessment is completed and email will be sent.. No idea what's the result.. Hoping for the best.....


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Does Dubai driving license anyways helps in getting AUS driving license early or less cost..?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

aj34321 said:


> Does Dubai driving license anyways helps in getting AUS driving license early or less cost..?


Unfortuntely, from the posts I have been reading which are shared by senior expats, I understand that UAE license is not at all valid. But if you plan to move to VIC state, they allow you to drive for 6 months with any license. And then you need to apply for the license as normal. If you have any other country license, then you can avoid some driving lessons..


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> I will be brining in only essentials from Dubai, clothes etc, electronics I will sell here and buy new in Melbourne.
> Which is the best cargo company to send my goods thru to Australia.....any packaging tips or things to keep in mind.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that I should just get my clothes....and buy kitchen, home furniture etc once I'm there....any advice?


I also think that clothes and shoes are very expensive over there so it's best to buy some here and from your home country. 

Also, I found a cargo company that charges 28 aed per kilo. I told my friend who is now a visa grantee and she told me about one who charges for 10! The company name escapes me at the moment but I'll post it here when I recall.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi Again.


Dubai driving license is valid provided you take a attested copy of the license from RTA and also stamped by the foreign affairs in Dubai and in Sydney we can drive for 3 months and also apply for the driving test, alternatively if you also have Indian driving license get it attested by the Indian consulate and this helps in not taking classes and can apply for the driving test in Sydney and also can drive for 3 months there.

[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

sriikanth said:


> Hi Again.
> 
> Dubai driving license is valid provided you take a attested copy of the license from RTA and also stamped by the foreign affairs in Dubai and in Sydney we can drive for 3 months and also apply for the driving test, alternatively if you also have Indian driving license get it attested by the Indian consulate and this helps in not taking classes and can apply for the driving test in Sydney and also can drive for 3 months there.
> 
> ...


Are you sure about requirement for attesting Dubai license? I thought only Indian , Pakistani, etc licenses were required to be attested.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

honestly I have done it only for the Indian license, but a friend who went from Dubai to Sydney has done it for his Dubai DL as he did not have Indian DL.


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

sriikanth said:


> honestly I have done it only for the Indian license, but a friend who went from Dubai to Sydney has done it for his Dubai DL as he did not have Indian DL.


Hi Sriikanth
Can u please explain the procedure of getting the driving license attested. What form to fill, whom to contact , address etc.
How much time it will take.

Thanks
Panks


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi 
Go to any typing center and tell them u need to attest ur DL and they will type the format and give( should be in both arabic and english) 15 aed or else the consulate will not attest, after the matter is type go to the consulate in bur dubai and get it attested ( u will need original passport and original license at both the places the consulate charges 60dhs to attest the copy.

You can get this done in Sydney also, but didn't want to waste time running in unknown place and hence got it done here in Dubai. 

Cheers!


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

hi ,

Can you please share your experiences regarding the migration agents ?


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

sriikanth said:


> Hi
> Go to any typing center and tell them u need to attest ur DL and they will type the format and give( should be in both arabic and english) 15 aed or else the consulate will not attest, after the matter is type go to the consulate in bur dubai and get it attested ( u will need original passport and original license at both the places the consulate charges 60dhs to attest the copy.
> 
> You can get this done in Sydney also, but didn't want to waste time running in unknown place and hence got it done here in Dubai.
> ...


Thanks 4 ur reply. But i m in india holding an indian driving license. So i want to kno the procedure in india.

Thank u so much 4 ur help 


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi guys, i have a real serious question. Can someone help me by answering this. 
I am planning to apply for PCC from Dubai and India. As I am planning to go on short trip to India, shall I apply Indian PCC from India directly instead of applying through Indian consulate in Dubai. 
So I will only apply for Dubai PCC from here and while on my visit to India, I will do the meds and pcc from India directly. Is it possible ? Please let me know. Thanks in advance.
Raj


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

I did everything from here in UAE and it was piece of cake and took about two weeks. 

Wherever you apply, they will retain your passport and it will me mailed to you along with the PCC. 

So just in case your passport gets stuck due to delays (sometimes it may take up to 40 days) you will get stuck as well either in India or UAE.

Before applying for Indian PCC in UAE, I had to obtain the UAE PCC. Indian Embassy will not issue PCC without having a copy of UAE PCC.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi.

Agree with Dexulans, get your Dubai pcc (takes 3 days) and also the Indian pcc from dubai as the process very very quick compared to India ( strictly don't try for pcc from India) they are very strict an d take a very long, complete all the pcc and the medicals from here in Dubai and then plan for ur vacation . 


Thanks


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Actually the problem arised, when we see the May applicants for 175 and June applicants for 175 getting called for CO. And this vacation plan was fixed llong time back and I joined it with a tradeshow, exhibition and an International conference in Mumbai.. 
I was just worried, coz nearing to my vacation date which is around 3-5th or Sept, if I get my co allocation, then first I would have to travel back in the middle, so I was thinking if i do my uae pcc from here in dubai and then leave to india and then ocmplete medicals from india (which i learnt that they are fast) and then approach the pcc dept in my place and if some urgent / emergency service is available then could apply from there and get it in a week and email the details to my agent here in Dubai. Unless it could not be done, I should change my plans and come back in the middle of the vacation and then go back again for exhi/conference..  
If its possible to do Indian Pcc from India then it would be a good deal for me..  what is the best possible solution my friends ?


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

See Amraj, there is no hurry if this is ur situation, just for your vacation enjoy, have fun, the CO waits, in my case I had to get PCC from Kuwait and the CO waited for 6 months until I got the pcc from Kuwait ( as kuwait and US pcc takes 6 months).

So just go ahead and plan your vacation with your loved ones, have fun and come back get these docs, in yopur both the pcc of Dubai and India can be got in 10 to 15 days so the CO can wait.

Cheers.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Actually the problem arised, when we see the May applicants for 175 and June applicants for 175 getting called for CO. And this vacation plan was fixed llong time back and I joined it with a tradeshow, exhibition and an International conference in Mumbai..
> I was just worried, coz nearing to my vacation date which is around 3-5th or Sept, if I get my co allocation, then first I would have to travel back in the middle, so I was thinking if i do my uae pcc from here in dubai and then leave to india and then ocmplete medicals from india (which i learnt that they are fast) and then approach the pcc dept in my place and if some urgent / emergency service is available then could apply from there and get it in a week and email the details to my agent here in Dubai. Unless it could not be done, I should change my plans and come back in the middle of the vacation and then go back again for exhi/conference..
> If its possible to do Indian Pcc from India then it would be a good deal for me..  what is the best possible solution my friends ?


Amraj ... i would suggest to consider Sriikanth's advise.

If you don't mind can you share your vacation dates?

Case officer would not wait for more than 30 days unless you have a legitimate reason to make him / her wait.

In Sriikanth's case ... it was absolutely legitimate as that's the kind of time Kuwait takes ...

Also remember, the "initial entry by" date depends upon your medical date. It's exactly 1 year from it. If you hurry up for medicals, you get lesser time after visa grant.

Once the CO is assigned, they will mail you for more info (including PCC and Medicals)

I applied for PCC on 28th day and sent the application receipt to CO and she patiently waited till I got the PCC. (Took about 2 weeks)

The last thing that I sent to CO was PCC. I sent the PCC at 10:30 PM in the night and received the visa grant letter 4 am in the morning.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Srikanth and Deluxan,
I have planned to travel from Dubai to India on 5th of Sept and my wife will go ahead on 1st of Sept with my kid. And by 25th I will go to Mumbai and then by 29th back to Dubai. 

As srikanth said, I should totaly enjoy the vacation time leaving all the jobs and tensions and not to worry about anything since we all knows how Dubai pressure is.. But I was just worried about the 28 day time period. 

I was wondering if I could apply for Dubai pcc first and then Indian pcc second from here (Dubai) and then maybe postponed my trip for a week or so, since I can wait till I get the Indian pcc here in Hand. Hopefulyy by around 8-10th of Sept I should get it and then travel to India with peace of mind. But someone said to me, after getting Indian pcc from here, if I make a trip to India, that pcc becomes invalid. That scared me... 
Actually one year time frame from med date is ok for me as I can just land and come back anytime. But this problem is worrying me. 
If I get some confirmed advice that I can travel to India even after getting Indian pcc, then it solves all the problems.. Or If I could get the pcc from India too will solve. Seeing the speed of CO allocation now a days, already it reached till 5th June and my application was 26th..!! Desperate for your valued advice...
Raj


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi Amraj.

Please note do not apply for any pcc unless asked by the CO, as we cannot tell exactly whn the CO would ask for, and Dubai pcc is valid only for 3 months and Indian pcc is valid for 6 months only so if there is change in the file reaching the CO and him clearing everything and asking for the pcc.

So wait until the CO asks and then apply, there have been so many cases have applied and they expired.

Thanks


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

sriikanth said:


> Hi Amraj.
> 
> Please note do not apply for any pcc unless asked by the CO, as we cannot tell exactly whn the CO would ask for, and Dubai pcc is valid only for 3 months and Indian pcc is valid for 6 months only so if there is change in the file reaching the CO and him clearing everything and asking for the pcc.
> 
> ...


hi srikanth,
Thanks for the details.
I noticed that Dxb pcc is valid for 3 months (mentioned in Dubai Police website), but DIAC mentions that its completely ok and will be valid for one year. ;-) Thats kinda good news, isnt it?


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

aj34321 said:


> Saw all of the comments shared by various members and thought me should also share something.. I was there in Aus for about 20 days in Jan 12 and inspite it was summer time i found weather really good and majorly that inspired me to apply for the PR. As mentioned by Srikanth, really my Son is also missing all outdoor activities.. he is only good in gadgets...
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 29th June and awaiting for the results, just saw my application status and it mentions the assessment is completed and email will be sent.. No idea what's the result.. Hoping for the best.....


I got positive reply on my ACS assessment.. hurray.. one task is completed and now waiting for 25th for IELTS.. Started going thru online course... Experts pls advice on do's and dont's on the IETLS. Also advice how many answers should be approximately correct for achieving atleast band 7.. and band 8.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

aj34321 said:


> I got positive reply on my ACS assessment.. hurray.. one task is completed and now waiting for 25th for IELTS.. Started going thru online course... Experts pls advice on do's and dont's on the IETLS. Also advice how many answers should be approximately correct for achieving atleast band 7.. and band 8.


Refer to the below link for your answer

IELTS Band Scores and Marking Criteria

My personal experience was that the listening is one of the toughest as you don't get any visual clues about what is being talked about, also, if you miss hearing something there is no way it can be repeated. I had a bad cold on the exam day and those three sneezes caused my band to crash to 7 where as I got 9.0 in reading, 8.0 in writing and 9.0 in speaking ... 

Also the last section on the listening exam (last few questions) starts without any notification or pause... where as for all the previous sections, they notify completion and there's a slight pause between them ... this can cause you to miss few questions ...


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey can you guys recommend place to stay in Melbourne? Maybe with good Indian restaurants nearby and good demographics, since I am single, would you suggest looking for shared accommodation?


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

hey everyone,
I am a newbie in sydney and moved from dubai on 2 august.
Gosh i miss the heat waves and dust storms of dubai . So far life's been good in sydney , not use to this cold weather so covered from head to toe .
So anymore ppl relocating frm dubai to sydney in coming months. 
Happy to help!!
Cheers!!
PRS


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

prs said:


> hey everyone,
> I am a newbie in sydney and moved from dubai on 2 august.
> Gosh i miss the heat waves and dust storms of dubai . So far life's been good in sydney , not use to this cold weather so covered from head to toe .
> So anymore ppl relocating frm dubai to sydney in coming months.
> ...


u seriously meant that u miss the heat waves.  hehe
temp has been lower now a days. Its not that hot. Yesterday night it was 34degs but humid ofcourse. 
Hope u r enjoying the weekend camping and parks and all. How long were u here in dubai b4 u moved to oz?


----------



## Res (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Folks,

I am a single 29 yrs old and I've been living in Dubai for the last 5 odd years. Got my Aussie PR in Mar 2011 and after much deliberation and swinging decisions I've made up my mind to move to Melbourne anyway. I visited Melbourne in Sept 2011 for around a couple of weeks, was bored initially but liked the weather and yeah spotted some kangaroos on a wet chilly morning in Narre Warren 

I am not sure how will it be in the future but hey life is about taking risks which to me is equivalent to living. So rather than getting bored in my 5 yrs old job (which pays well btw), I've decided to go places and live my life.

I would love to hear from Dubai old timers who are getting settled in Melbourne now especially if someone is looking forward to enroll in some university which btw is one of the most important reasons of my move. 

All the best to all of us


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hei guys, 
can someone advice the best clinic to do the medicals ? Where did you all guys do the meds ? 
Raj


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

Try london clinic.


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

@ amraj .. well once u land then u will surely miss dubai.... dont expect clean n crisp new bldg and fancy malls like in dubai.
try london clinic for medicals , thy r quick n fast.
@ res well i am planning to study too,part time MBA is on my mind. Went to UAC here in sydney and courses will opening up mid of september and good to know that u like taking risk and challenging yourself.
I m trying the same and live my life.
gud luck to evryone and welcome to Oz.
Cheers!!
PRS


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Guys could you suggest a good removal company that you used for sending things over to Australia from Dubai....also what was the time involved and the approx cost?

I have mainly clothes which need to be sent as I don't intend on carrying a lot of things...will buy most of the household stuff when I come there.

Moving to Melbourne in November, would be good to meet some of you there as well.

Cheers


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

Check out allied Pickford. They are one of the best. very professional. One container load comes to about 20k aed.


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

And one of the cheapest would be kites relocation.


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

Try ruby cargo thy r like 30 / 40 dhs / kg 
or emirates post @ 20 dhs / kg i guess, but u need to pack your stuff.
good luck on movin and welcome to Oz
cheers,
PRS


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

prs said:


> Try ruby cargo thy r like 30 / 40 dhs / kg
> or emirates post @ 20 dhs / kg i guess, but u need to pack your stuff.
> good luck on movin and welcome to Oz
> cheers,
> PRS


hi,wil they be delivering at our home or we will have to collect it from thre office? What if we move without having an aprtment or address?


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

amraj1982 said:


> hi,wil they be delivering at our home or we will have to collect it from thre office? What if we move without having an aprtment or address?


The relocation agents will take your cargo without a destination street address. You just need to provide them the address prior to delivery date.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the invaluable tips and advice.....
One more question.....what bout transferring money from Dubai to Australia? Do I open a bank account and transfer? Or should I route it thru India.....just looking at various options to transfer where my money does not lose the value much in terms of the exchange rate being offered.

Also which bank would you recommend me to open my account in?

Thanks


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> Thanks for all the invaluable tips and advice.....
> One more question.....what bout transferring money from Dubai to Australia? Do I open a bank account and transfer? Or should I route it thru India.....just looking at various options to transfer where my money does not lose the value much in terms of the exchange rate being offered.
> 
> Also which bank would you recommend me to open my account in?
> ...


National Australia bank checking and saving account are without any monthly fee. Once you open account, can transfer directly to your account. Al ansari exchange gives the best rates.


----------



## Res (Feb 10, 2010)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> Thanks for all the invaluable tips and advice.....
> One more question.....what bout transferring money from Dubai to Australia? Do I open a bank account and transfer? Or should I route it thru India.....just looking at various options to transfer where my money does not lose the value much in terms of the exchange rate being offered.
> 
> Also which bank would you recommend me to open my account in?
> ...


Hello,

There are many banks that specialize in migrant banking solutions, one of them is National Australian Bank. They let you open a bank account before you leave and transfer your money to Australia. Once you go there you can get your cheque book and debit card without much of a hassle and start spending (basically thats what everyone wanst)....here's the link Moving to Australia - NAB

Secondly, Westpac also offers the same thing, here you are with the link
Banking in Australia with Westpac, Australia?s First Bank - Westpac

Furthermore, global banks like Citi and HSBC offer some excellent services too. I dont have the links handy at the moment but I know for a fact that HSBC allows you to open an account in Australia while staying in Dubai and then get a global view of all your accounts and transfer money between any two of them with a very high daily limit. I guess the transaction fee is a measly 7$ and you're allowed to transfer large sums in a go.

If you require any further info on this, give me a shout.

***Oh and a rule of thumb, the more you get your hard earned money through exchanges and transfers the more value it'll loose so IMHO transfer only once from Dubai to Australia****

Happy Travelling.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

jameswah said:


> National Australia bank checking and saving account are without any monthly fee. Once you open account, can transfer directly to your account. Al ansari exchange gives the best rates.


I opened an account online with NAB. Would you know how much will Al Ansari charge me to transfer my money? Does NAB have an affiliate bank here in Dubai? 

Thanks in advance for any response.


----------



## AhmedUAE (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks indeed for sharing this valuable information. Definitely, It will help us in near future.


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

hey metaform,

NAB does not have affiliate bank in dubai. I moved to sydney in august n got the money exchange from Al roostamani exchange in karama opposite day to day supermarket. I always use to do transaction with Al ansari but they did not give in the best rate. and moreover u can carry 10K in cash coming to Australia, which i did and opened an acc. with NAB when i reached here and its just 30 min process and u can transact the same day.
Hope it helps.
Cheers!!
PRS


----------



## janchloe (Nov 1, 2012)

metaform said:


> I also think that clothes and shoes are very expensive over there so it's best to buy some here and from your home country.
> 
> Also, I found a cargo company that charges 28 aed per kilo. I told my friend who is now a visa grantee and she told me about one who charges for 10! The company name escapes me at the moment but I'll post it here when I recall.


hi metaform, can you share the name of the cargo company who offers aed 10/kg.thanks.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

janchloe said:


> hi metaform, can you share the name of the cargo company who offers aed 10/kg.thanks.


It's Thai Airways cargo for 15 aed /kg. The thing is, you will have to claim the things at the customs over there and pay the necessary fees. I would rather go for door-to-door service to avoid the hassle, albeit more costly.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

prs said:


> hey metaform,
> 
> NAB does not have affiliate bank in dubai. I moved to sydney in august n got the money exchange from Al roostamani exchange in karama opposite day to day supermarket. I always use to do transaction with Al ansari but they did not give in the best rate. and moreover u can carry 10K in cash coming to Australia, which i did and opened an acc. with NAB when i reached here and its just 30 min process and u can transact the same day.
> Hope it helps.
> ...


Hi prs. Have you tried sending money from Dubai to Oz via Al Rostamani? How much were they charging for bank transfers?

The thing is, we might bring a little over than 10K (from my wife's and my final pay) so I might need to transfer some in advance. We don't want to be in trouble at the Australian immigration.


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

We moved to Melbourne in Aug 2009 after spending over 15 years in Dubai. I have skimmed through the thread quickly and offer some advice below. For specific advice please send me a pm or email as I don't visit very often.

*Household stuff - shipping:* Bring EVERYTHING and I mean every little thing and more. I am very glad with our decision.

*Opening bank account*: You can do it online from Dubai. We opened an account with Commonwealth Bank and then transferred money from Dubai.

*Transferring money*: Please use Ozforex - excellent rates and for new customers, first two transfers are free. Banks and exchange houses in the UAE are a rip-off (take this from a career banker ...)

*Driving License* As new immigrants, your UAE DL is valid for 6 months. No need for attesting ...etc. Apply for a few driving lessons and register for a test date asap. 

*Schools*School year starts in late Jan/early Feb. If you have school going kids and wish to enrol them in a public school then make sure your rental is within the school catchment area. Better to rent a smaller place but in a very good suburb. Housing is expensive so keep that in mind. Personally, I feel it doesn't make any sense to send primary school kids to private schools. There are 4 selective schools (in Melbourne) for exceptionally bright/gifted students for years 9-12 - MacRob (girls), Melbourne High (boys), Suzzane Cory, Nosal High (both co-ed) - the first two being the best. For admission refer: Selective Entry High Schools

*Renting* - At the beginning of your lease you will be asked to sign what is called a 'Condition Report'. Go through the house with a very fine tooth comb. Make sure you note down EVERY little dent, spot and scratch. Otherwise at the end of your lease most estate agents/landlords will try every dirty trick in the book to relieve you off your bond money. This saved me a couple of thousand dollars when we first rented (we have since bought our own place). *Important:* Bring reference letters from existing agency in Dubai/AD basically stating you rented from ...to... and you were good tenants who paid on time and kept the place neat and tidy..etc.

Will update further if anything else comes to mind but don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## janchloe (Nov 1, 2012)

metaform said:


> It's Thai Airways cargo for 15 aed /kg. The thing is, you will have to claim the things at the customs over there and pay the necessary fees. I would rather go for door-to-door service to avoid the hassle, albeit more costly.


thanks metaform. i had tried asking for seafright quotations from freightworks, it's really expensive. for 1 cbm, they are charging around 5500 aed , door to door.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Bbay2Oz said:


> We moved to Melbourne in Aug 2009 after spending over 15 years in Dubai. I have skimmed through the thread quickly and offer some advice below. For specific advice please send me a pm or email as I don't visit very often.
> 
> *Household stuff - shipping:* Bring EVERYTHING and I mean every little thing and more. I am very glad with our decision.
> 
> ...



Hey bbay!! good to know you bought out your own house..thats superb and Congrats...
thanks for the tips especially enting house..very useful. 
Just one thing, we will be merely validating our visa in 2013. we intend to come and settle down in 2016 - how does Victoria count the 6 months of D license from other country ? from entry period or from settling down period? 
thanks


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Also, Bbay - how do you mean BRING EVERYTHING? 
u mean furniture? 
hardware? please clarify


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Thanks 

Visited several times on vacation after we got our PR and hubby was able to use his DL for 6 months counting from the time he actually arrived to settle down.

Everything means just that - every single thing and more (more here means buy the stuff you don't have but may require in future).


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Bbay2Oz said:


> Thanks
> 
> Visited several times on vacation after we got our PR and hubby was able to use his DL for 6 months counting from the time he actually arrived to settle down.
> 
> Everything means just that - every single thing and more (more here means buy the stuff you don't have but may require in future).


thats good...may I ask which suburb you'll are in? what is a realistic salary to manage fr a family of 5? 2 adults 3 kids aged 9 -3? i realise that with the "australian " experience being zero - my payscale may not be that great?


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Inner eastern suburb - have sent you a PM


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Bbay2Oz said:


> Thanks
> 
> Visited several times on vacation after we got our PR and hubby was able to use his DL for 6 months counting from the time he actually arrived to settle down.
> 
> Everything means just that - every single thing and more (more here means buy the stuff you don't have but may require in future).



Why is this so? Is it because of the few options over there? Or the price?

I'm on the fence whether to buy electronics here (read: cheap latest 3D LED TVs) or just buy them over there.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anyone moving from Dubai to Australia ? please can you share your experience ?


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

*Lets connect*

Hi all...was going thru the forum and came across this thread. I too am in dubai and going on 22 feb to melbourne but just for first entry and coming back in 2 weeks. Would like to connect to you guys to understand your experiences and connect with you. Can u please share your contact details or PM me. I am a ICT business process analyst.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

I am also planning to land in Melbourne. But I have just started the process. Hope to get in touch with you guys once I land there.


----------



## janchloe (Nov 1, 2012)

Need advise guys!
I am coming from abu dubai and required to make the initial entry due date on 22May'13.my questions is ,is it both required for both the principal and dependent to make an initial entry before or on that specified date .or it is just required for the principal.if in case the dependent was not able to meet that specific reqmt,will the dependents visa be void or cancelled.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

janchloe said:


> Need advise guys!
> I am coming from abu dubai and required to make the initial entry due date on 22May'13.my questions is ,is it both required for both the principal and dependent to make an initial entry before or on that specified date .or it is just required for the principal.if in case the dependent was not able to meet that specific reqmt,will the dependents visa be void or cancelled.


Hi Janchloe,

As far as I understand all the persons included in the applicantion should must enter before their "initial" entry date and this date can not be extended.

This implies to me that their visas will no longer be valid.

You can contact your CO (or DIAC) if you wish to.

Regards,

Dexulans


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, 
If you have already got a visa stamped in your passport it will be mentioned that you need to make the first entry by so and so date and its a must that all those who has that mentioned in the visa should enter. 
I am not sure what specific requirement meeting you mean. But if I understood it right, all requirements are only while applying fr visa and you may land and work or come back or do any job as you wish. No more requirements necessary.


----------



## aka2905 (Feb 25, 2013)

sriikanth said:


> Hi Every one.
> 
> I have lived in Dubai for 7 years and enjoyed every bit of it, what I dislike about Dubai is there is no outdoor life and for 8 months temperatures are above 43+
> 
> ...


Dear Srikanth

I am from Bahrain and also think the way you think ( that kids should enjoy their freedom)

Can we get in touch on _/snip_
Regards
AK


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Guys,

Those who have moved from Dubai / Abu Dhabi to Australia, please share your experiences ... I am having a huge resistance in moving out from here. I got my PR 1.5 years back!

I went to Melbourne and was depressed by expensive everything and empty streets in the evening. I know some of you like it this way ... but anyone had thoughts similar to me before moving and after setteling down did you like it finally?

I am really afraid I will become a "poor" guy there ... the Income - (Expenses + Tax + Housing) equation freaks me out!


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks Bbay2Oz,

I am also moving to Australia from Dubai. Can you please tell me how long it will take approximately to find a job in Australia? I will be moving to Perth. Also, can I apply for jobs in Perth from Dubai?


----------



## gbr (Jul 20, 2013)

basketballfan said:


> Thanks Bbay2Oz,
> 
> I am also moving to Australia from Dubai. Can you please tell me how long it will take approximately to find a job in Australia? I will be moving to Perth. Also, can I apply for jobs in Perth from Dubai?


Basketball fan! You can apply for Aussie jobs from Dubai. However, your chances of a call up will be slim. Aussie employers prefer to meet face to face before recruiting anyone.


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. It makes sense. No worries let's hope for the best.


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

aj34321 said:


> Today morning i purchased Sydney based Skype in number and i asked my brother to give me a call on that number. He called, but we both could not hear a single word. Is there is any separate configuration which needs to be done for this to work..?
> 
> Any experienced users, please help setup this on my mobile.
> 
> ...


Hey Anil,

I am also based in the UAE. When are you planning on going to Australia? And where will you go? 

Regards,

basketballfan


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm planning my initial entry sometime in March / April.


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm planning on going in Jan/Feb permanently. I'll be going to Perth.


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone coming to Melbourne from Dubai...? I need to get 2/3 arabic perfumes and i will pay in advance.....


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

*Wake Up!!!*

Hello Friends,

Who all are moving from the UAE to Melbourne in 2015, let's connect up.

I am moving on 28th Aug and have loads of questions!!!


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

We are in the process Tushar... may take time but it would be a good idea to be in touch.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

i m in dubai since 1.5 yrs and it sucks....its only for ppl who are from a specific field and for the others its all a struggle and low salary with no savings. Health issues are big time in dubai and since ive stayed in the US, working in western country is far better as here u are filled with partial indians with no professionalism...

its all a personal choice but it surely sucks if u not in a very experienced and head position.


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

nehaa777 said:


> i m in dubai since 1.5 yrs and it sucks....its only for ppl who are from a specific field and for the others its all a struggle and low salary with no savings. Health issues are big time in dubai and since ive stayed in the US, working in western country is far better as here u are filled with partial indians with no professionalism...
> 
> its all a personal choice but it surely sucks if u not in a very experienced and head position.


Hi Neha,

Are you moving to Melbourne too?


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

hey ..i have applied for state sponsorship in SA and waiting for the invite. how abt u?

*No text-speak please - Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Finally after delaying for 4 years, the time has come for us to move to Australia. I need inputs on everything like what to cargo and what not to. Any paperwork for customs etc. for bringing in stuff especially jewelry. How to bring current savings etc. etc. 

All please throw some light, we are moving from UAE however city of arrival is not fixed.

Regards,

Dexulans


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

dexulans said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally after delaying for 4 years, the time has come for us to move to Australia. I need inputs on everything like what to cargo and what not to. Any paperwork for customs etc. for bringing in stuff especially jewelry. How to bring current savings etc. etc.
> 
> ...


I moved all my stuff (3bhk) from Dubai to Melbourne, it costed around AED. 17k (Insure everything). Except for Ikea kind of furniture, bring in everything that you can.... This place can get expensive.

Transfer your savings through any exchange in Dubai to your saving account here, bring your jewellery along, declare it and it is duty free if you are moving for the first time to Australia.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Tusharvatsa for your reply. I am definitely not bringing any furniture. What is your opinion about big appliances such as refrigerator washer etc. I am of the opinion that they have been used heavily and better left behind and I will buy new ones on arrival.

Do you have any recommendations for a cargo / shipping company?

We have visited twice in the past before for short duration for meeting the first entry requirements. I hope this should be OK for customs.

Regards,

Dexulans


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello Guys, 


Im heading to Mel in early August..from Dubai. 



Regards,


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

dexulans said:


> Thanks Tusharvatsa for your reply. I am definitely not bringing any furniture. What is your opinion about big appliances such as refrigerator washer etc. I am of the opinion that they have been used heavily and better left behind and I will buy new ones on arrival.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations for a cargo / shipping company?
> 
> ...


Try looking around Aussie websites for rates (eg. Harvey Norman, JB hi-fi, fantastic furniture i.e. Ikea class & Ikea Aus) and compare for yourself. Anything used... almost new and out of original packaging is fine to ship from a customs viewpoint.

I used ISS worldwide, take a cost estimate+ shipping and decide. I moved everything including cutlery....


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks again tusharvatsa,

This was really helpful. How about wooden items such as photo frames etc.? How does quarantine deals with it? Quarantine clearance was done by cargo or you have to it on your own? How about kitchen containers etc? They need to be completely emptied out and washed before shipment? 

Regards

Dexulans


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

hey guys...nice to see that u all are moving...i am waiting for my grant so hopefully within a month or so...even i will move from dubai...any tips you all can give while you are preparing to pack and move would be great...

i have applied for south australia so will be moving to adelaide first.


----------



## techno79 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Relocation*

Hi,

I have lived in Abu Dhabi from Age: 2 - 36 . Got my PR in 2011, first visit in 2012 - It seems I have already wasted too much time. 

Moving to Melbourne in April, 2016.

Here is what I have done:

1. Bank Account already opened in 2012 (NAB). Just did a transfer from ADIB to NAB yesterday and it works .

2. Bought Air Tickets (Royal Brunei 7 hrs dubai-Brunei + 2 hrs transit + 8 hrs Brubei - Melbourne hours journey). Got a good deal AED 2080/person one way from Dubai to Melbourne. (Used the same airline back in 2012 visit to Melbourne and it was great).

3. Booked a furnished apartment (2 bdrm) using airbnb for 1 month - 20-30 mins train ride to city center (AUD 2100).

4. Talk to Cargo Company here in Abu Dhabi:
Devcon Shipping
Packing + Air Cargo charges - 11-12 dhs/kg
Monthly storage at Mina warehouse: 250 dhs/month
500 dhs for customs/paperwork. 

I am planning to get all the cargo (clothes, kitchen items etc - no furniture) packed and stored at their Mina (Abu Dhabi) warehouse here. Pay them for 2 months storage, while in Melbourne get a long term (unfurnished) accommodation and then email/call them to send the stuff to new address.

5. Got a skype melbourne number. Applying for jobs for last 2 weeks. No response yet (I am a Unix Administrator).

Pending Tasks:

1. Apply online for TFN (Tax File Number).
2. Sell furniture.
3. Electricity, Water, Gas, Internet Clearance, closing accounts, transfer funds.

So ... am I missing something ? Any advice would be appreciated.

Regards
technocore


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

I have learnt alot from you post
I am in dubai got pr in 2014


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

dexulans said:


> Do you have any recommendations for a cargo / shipping company?
> 
> We have visited twice in the past before for short duration for meeting the first entry requirements. I hope this should be OK for customs.
> 
> ...


Moved from Dubai to Melbourne in 2009. 

Allied Pickfords and Crown are very good (but expensive) movers. From memory, we paid around AED 20k for a 20 foot container.

For insurance, I would highly recommend you go with Letton Percival (they gave us the most competitive rates and excellent service (we needed to put in a claim). Why Choose Letton Percival? | Letton Percival

We brought everything and more with us from Dubai.

Edit: Didn't realise I had already replied to this thread in 2012 (pages 7-8)....lol. How time flies!!


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Guys,

Sorry for late reply. You posts have some great insights. Thank you very much for sharing.

Few questions for you: 

When you start transferring large sums of money frequently, does the local bank in UAE gets concerned about the money outflow? 

I believe we need to close all bank accounts and credit cards before we leave, in this case how do we manage travel and things on arrival? For instance, you must have a credit card for Rental car bookings.

Techno79 you booked apartment using AirBnB, did you use your UAE credit card for it?

If yes, how you will honor your payment if you cancel your card before departure.

If you already have an account in Australia is the bank able to provide credit / debit cards just before arrival (obviously assuming it has already transferred into it) ? 

My other questions are related to credit history and diving history.

Does it helps to get credit history from here? If yes, how to obtain it? 

Same thing for driving, does it help to get the driving records from here? 

Has anyone done these? If yes, any clues on the procedure?

Ciao!

Dex


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Bbay2Oz said:


> Moved from Dubai to Melbourne in 2009.
> 
> Allied Pickfords and Crown are very good (but expensive) movers. From memory, we paid around AED 20k for a 20 foot container.
> 
> ...


So how are you finding it in Melbourne? Its been like 7 years for you. We have some concerns that life may take a "dull" turn especially after living an "extremely urban" life here in UAE!

Regards,

Dex


----------



## techno79 (Jun 18, 2013)

dexulans said:


> Guys,
> 
> Sorry for late reply. You posts have some great insights. Thank you very much for sharing.
> 
> ...



Airbnb has already deducted the amount from my credit card. 
I already have a bank account in NAB and debit card.

I heard, if I have UAE drivers license, I need to give only road test in Australia (it helps to skip the side/reverse parking tests).
As a non-resident, we cannot hold a local bank account in UAE.


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

dexulans said:


> Guys,
> 
> Sorry for late reply. You posts have some great insights. Thank you very much for sharing.
> 
> ...


*

See my response in blue.

PS: Excuse the typos as I tend to type fast and don't bother with spelling and grammar check.*


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

techno79 said:


> I heard, if I have UAE drivers license, I need to give only road test in Australia (it helps to skip the side/reverse parking tests).


Not true.


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

dexulans said:


> So how are you finding it in Melbourne? Its been like 7 years for you. We have some concerns that life may take a "dull" turn especially after living an "extremely urban" life here in UAE!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dex


I think pictures speak a thousand words. So here they are...

Our urban life as it used to be, in Dubai:

Dubai - where we used to "live" - Album on Imgur

vs


Our urban life (we live 20 min from the CBD) as it is now, in Melbourne.

Melbourne - our HOME now  - Album on Imgur

Sure, there are some greenish areas/gated communities in Dubai (Emirates Hills, Meadows etc) where we could have lived. But that would have meant spending hours in nightmarish traffic jams on SZR to commute to our office and to schools. And of course paying through our nose in rents and missing the whole point of living in the Middle East - i.e. save and get the hell out.

Income here is a fraction of what I used to earn in Dubai but our quality of life went up several notches - actually it is incomparable. Children are a lot happier. Youngest daughter walks to school. Oldest takes the train to Uni. We cannot ever imagine returning to our life in Dubai, not even for 10 times the income we earn in Melbourne.


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

I think this is true, the life in Dubai is certainly easier than it is here but it is much better in the larger perspective. I am still trying to adjust to the life here in Melbourne... still have a Dubai hangover though.

Being in Dubai (and not being Arabic) does limit the growth prospects, atleast in my field they do (I'm into IT sales and have seen countless morons in excellent places just because they were from the region). I'm not finding it easy as yet here to find a good job because I don't have any local experience but haven't seen any racial preassumptions as well.

And yes, broadly talking.... and AED. 40k salary in UAE is similar to earning AU$ 8k here in terms of living standard.


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

I got my DL in 1 go here (last week).... and that too in my own car. The process here is much simpler and more practical + no mandate of going through driving schools and all.

You can drive in VIC for 6 months(from the first date of arrival) on an international DL.


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Bbay2Oz said:


> See my response in blue.
> 
> PS: Excuse the typos as I tend to type fast and don't bother with spelling and grammar check.


I stand corrected - you can drive using your UAE license for 6 months. More information here:

https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/renew-replace-or-update/new-to-victoria/overseas-drivers



tusharvatsa said:


> And yes, broadly talking.... and AED. 40k salary in UAE is similar to earning AU$ 8k here in terms of living standard.


How did you arrive at that figure? And AU$8k is presumably before tax? I think renting is a lot cheaper in Melbourne.


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

Bbay2Oz said:


> I stand corrected - you can drive using your UAE license for 6 months. More information here:
> 
> https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/renew-replace-or-update/new-to-victoria/overseas-drivers
> 
> ...


HI, $8k is after tax, this is based on my personal perspective. Considering a 3 bhk in a zone 1 suburb 9 (~$2.5k), decent car (~$50k) & $2k saving/month...... & foxtel


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

tusharvatsa said:


> HI, $8k is after tax, this is based on my personal perspective. Considering a 3 bhk in a zone 1 suburb 9 (~$2.5k), decent car (~$50k) & $2k saving/month...... & foxtel


When we were in Dubai our basic expenses were as follows:

*Rent:*
In Dubai, we used to pay AED 85,000 per annum incl municipality tax in 2006-07 for our 2 bedroom apartment. We were protected by rent control, otherwise it would have been AED 130,000) so around A$3,000. Today, a good 2 bedroom apartment in downtown Dubai, Dubai Marina would be around AED 150-180k p.a. In Melbourne we rented a 4 bedroom independent house in Hawthorn East (a prime/blue chip inner eastern suburb) for $2,900 p/m in 2011. Renting a 4 bedroom house in Jumeirah, Meadows or Springs would have set us back AED 20,000-30000+ (A$ 8-10000 per month incl taxes). 


*Education *- would have been a killer in Dubai as both my kids attended private British curriculum schools (AED 80,000 p.a. back then). Our fees today, had they attended the same schools in Dubai would have set us back AED 170,000 p.a. (A$65,000 - google Dubai school fees and use the link on expat woman)


In Australia, my kids attended/attend excellent public schools - fees are around A$1,500 per annum for good/selective secondary public schools. My oldest daughter's school (selective) was rated #1 in Victoria for 7 consecutive years. Catholic private schools - probably around $7,500 p.a. and MLC/PLC type top private schools - probably around A$25,000 p.a. per child. 

$50k/AED 130,000 for a car is luxury in my opinion, you do have expensive tastes! We drove a Honda Civic (think we paid AED 40k from memory) for the first 11 years in Dubai and upgraded only in 2006. You can get a perfectly decent (imo) sedan for around A$20-25k or a second hand one for A$10-15k. We paid A$43k for ours in 2011.

So like to like, monthly expenses in our case would look something like this today:

If I were to rent my present home in Australia, it would have costed us $5-6k pm vs $9.5-10.5k pm for a similar property in Dubai. Education: Australia - $250 pm public vs $5000 pm private in Dubai (my oldest is already in Uni. But let's say 2 secondary school kids for ease of comparison). Groceries: Australia - $700 vs $500 pm in Dubai.

That's A$7-8,000 per month in Australia for Rent, Secondary school fees, Groceries, Utilities, Council rates and public transport. If we were to live in a smaller 4 bed house in the same suburb instead then our total monthly expense would be around A$5,000. In Dubai,we would be looking at a minimum of A$15,000. If we renting our 2 bedroom apartment it would have been in the region of A$11,000 pm. Car+petrol, not very high as a % of total expenses, so add a further $1000 in Aus vs 500 in Dubai (?)

The only difference/change in my lifestyle is that here I do all the cooking, cleaning and gardening myself. I could get some hired help ($20 p/h) with the cleaning or gardening but then since I'm not working it'd only make me lazy(ier) and make me put on (more) weight. Lastly, you can't put a price on the sense of security/feeling of permanency in Australia that we never enjoyed in Dubai - it is priceless. Thank God we finally put down roots in Melbourne.

For us, our quality of life is significantly better and a lot less expensive than what it would have been had we stayed on in Dubai. Our biggest savings are in accommodation (we would have never bought in Dubai and would have continued to rent had we lived there) and education costs.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

tusharvatsa and Bbay2Oz, I really appreciate your contribution to the thread. Thanks for taking out time and engaging in such a meaningful discussion, I am sure not only me, it will help all the thread users. I have learned a lot from this.

And I agree rentals are cheaper (price and location parity) in Australia as compared to UAE. We tend to spend more on Housing in Australia because we tend to buy over rent.

Regards,

Dex


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

tusharvatsa said:


> HI, $8k is after tax, this is based on my personal perspective. Considering a 3 bhk in a zone 1 suburb 9 (~$2.5k), decent car (~$50k) & $2k saving/month...... & foxtel


$8K After Tax? :confused2: you are talking about 150K / year

Where you find such salaries?


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

dexulans said:


> $8K After Tax? :confused2: you are talking about 150K / year
> 
> Where you find such salaries?


That's a perspective drawn conservatively, assuming that both the partners work. Depending on the field of work..... all ranges exist.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

tusharvatsa said:


> That's a perspective drawn conservatively, assuming that both the partners work. Depending on the field of work..... all ranges exist.


Wow thanks for clarifying. I almost started looking for work for me with that kind of money


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I am running a checklist in my mind of things to do before departure and after arrival.

Any one has thought of buying a car within a week of arrival? The idea may sound very weird by I want to consider this option against renting as the renting is approx. 1400$ per month and sooner or later I need to buy a car. If I rent for a week and save buy within this week, I save 1000$ on car rent or you can say I get a 1000$ discount on my own car.

Is it possible technically in terms of Registration etc.?

Regards,

Dex


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Guys another question about driving license ... We are Indian Citizens and have driver's license from UAE. Can we convert UAE License or we must have licenses from India?

Has anyone converted UAE or any other GCC License (and is not a GCC National)?

Regards,

Dex


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

dexulans said:


> Guys another question about driving license ... We are Indian Citizens and have driver's license from UAE. Can we convert UAE License or we must have licenses from India?
> 
> Has anyone converted UAE or any other GCC License (and is not a GCC National)?
> 
> ...


1. You can buy a car anytime, the only issue would be car loan (if you would need one) since you don't have a credit history/Permanent address/Employment in Australia yet.

2. You can drive in Victoria for 6 months on your UAE/India license (from the date of 1st arrival), then you need to take 2 tests (1 computer based & a road test) for the victorian license.

3. UAE & India licenses cannot be converted over the counter....... surprisingly a Dubai license is not converted and a Romanian is.... anyways!!!


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks tusharvatsa... I think buying car will not be possible untill there is some sort of address proof

Second so shall i assume that a UAE license can be converted by a non UAE national to a WA driver's license? 

For example I am Indian and hold UAE driver's license, can I get it converted?

I know for a non recognized country (both india and uae are not recognized) we still need to pass the written test and PDA test.

PS: My initial plan was for Melbourne but now I will be moving to Perth

Regards,

Dex


----------



## sanjlish (Aug 5, 2015)

dexulans said:


> Thanks tusharvatsa... I think buying car will not be possible untill there is some sort of address proof
> 
> Second so shall i assume that a UAE license can be converted by a non UAE national to a WA driver's license?
> 
> ...



Hi Dex

From my research- this is what I have found out.


Dubai driving license is valid provided you take a attested copy of the license from RTA and also stamped by the foreign affairs in Dubai and in Mel we can drive for 6 months. I am not sure about WA. Check the website as all states differ in their driving rules.

From my research, Normally people take 1 week driving classes from any of the driving institutes in Melbourne- then they buy a car- drive around and within 6 months convert to aussie DL (this is Melbourne specific info as I plan to move there, haven't researched other states).
You can find more info about WA license from here

Transferring your overseas licence


Generally, You need to Get a letter from RTA in this format

http://www.rms.nsw.gov.au/documents...est-confirmation-overseas-licence-details.pdf


However, having said that, I called the RTA number 8009090 and once you press option 2 for english and then option 1 for driver and licensing information- there is an option to obtain-Driver experience certificate. I think if you get this letter and get it attested from Ministry of foreign affairs, this should do the trick. This is what I am going to do. get the Driver experience certificate and get that letter attested from Ministry of foreign affairs, dubai.

Hope this helps and all the very best!

Sanjlish


----------



## sanjlish (Aug 5, 2015)

tusharvatsa said:


> I moved all my stuff (3bhk) from Dubai to Melbourne, it costed around AED. 17k (Insure everything). Except for Ikea kind of furniture, bring in everything that you can.... This place can get expensive.
> 
> Transfer your savings through any exchange in Dubai to your saving account here, bring your jewellery along, declare it and it is duty free if you are moving for the first time to Australia.


Hi Tushvatsa,

If you moved everything, where did you store your stuff till you got a permanent place to stay? where did you put all your stuff in the interim- while in temporary accommodation?


----------



## sanjlish (Aug 5, 2015)

dexulans said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally after delaying for 4 years, the time has come for us to move to Australia. I need inputs on everything like what to cargo and what not to. Any paperwork for customs etc. for bringing in stuff especially jewelry. How to bring current savings etc. etc.
> 
> ...


hi Dex- quick question...When does your PR validity expire? From your above post, it looks like you are in your last year and migrating to OZ on the last year. If thats the case, which RRV do you plan to apply, assuming you want to travel outside of Oz and re-enter back even after Pr validity date expires..

Regards
Sanjlish


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

sanjlish said:


> Hi Tushvatsa,
> 
> If you moved everything, where did you store your stuff till you got a permanent place to stay? where did you put all your stuff in the interim- while in temporary accommodation?


Initially just a suburb name is fine with the mover and not the exact address. It takes about 2 months for the shipment to arrive in Aus.

I moved all the stuff 2 days before leaving for Aus, rented a house here and updated the address to the Mover.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

sanjlish said:


> hi Dex- quick question...When does your PR validity expire? From your above post, it looks like you are in your last year and migrating to OZ on the last year. If thats the case, which RRV do you plan to apply, assuming you want to travel outside of Oz and re-enter back even after Pr validity date expires..
> 
> Regards
> Sanjlish


Hi 

My PR Expires in Jan-17. I am planning to apply for RRV in Dec-16 on the basis of "substantial ties" and hoping to get a 1 year RRV initially.

I believe "Substantial ties" can be demonstrated with Employment, having kids enrolled in school etc.

Regards,

Dex


----------



## sanjlish (Aug 5, 2015)

dexulans said:


> Hi
> 
> My PR Expires in Jan-17. I am planning to apply for RRV in Dec-16 on the basis of "substantial ties" and hoping to get a 1 year RRV initially.
> 
> ...


Alright Dexulans..wish you all the very best!


----------



## Brookey (Apr 3, 2016)

tusharvatsa said:


> 2. You can drive in Victoria for 6 months on your UAE/India license (from the date of 1st arrival), then* you need to take 2 tests (1 computer based & a road test) for the victorian license*.


So there's no need for the hazard perception test?


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

Brookey said:


> So there's no need for the hazard perception test?


The computer based test is the hazard perception test.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

hi all..any idea about south australia? if we have a uae license


----------



## Brookey (Apr 3, 2016)

tusharvatsa said:


> The computer based test is the hazard perception test.


Well there are the following tests:

1) Road Law Test
2) Hazard Perception Test
3) Driving Test

1 and 2 are computer based.. So I thought you meant 1) only.


----------

